# Unfortunate Frame Discovery During Resto



## FB68 (Aug 1, 2010)

Doing a frame off resto on a 68 Tempest convertible. After removing the shell, I have discovered that the frame is not boxed! Obviously the frame and shell are not original partners. Have any of you welded in plate to create the box? The frame is in very good shape (probably why it was swapped out), so I hate to scrap it out.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No, no experience boxing an open frame. I DO know that with a ragtop, you need all the rigidity you can get. You might want to trade your frame for a boxed one if you can. If not, perhaps you can fortify it with plating. Someone else may chime in here.......


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If I'm correct, the VIN # should be on the top of the left frame rail behind the rear axle. I'd be interested to hear if it's a #'s matching frame.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

It would be interesting to find the VIN stamp on the frame. Maybe the factory was out convert frames that day ?? Stranger things have happened in production.

I have heard rumors of a "kit" on ebay to box standard frames but have no experience with them.
Another option would be to have a metal shop bend the inserts for you. They just lay over the existing frame rails and are welded on. Do a search of convert frames to see pics and get the idea of how they are installed. Ultimate GTO has thousands of pics to spend hours looking at....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There is a guy named BOOHER in Texas i think....he sells blasted, powdercoated chassis....contact him and weigh out replacing rather than modifying.....depends on what you want as a final product....Eric


----------



## FB68 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for the good input. I have gone out and looked as some of the suggested sites. Sounds like even though I plan to only do "easy" driving when I am done, adding in some metal is a good idea. I have good access to a shop that can bend the plates and we have a welder here in my shop. I'll get it boxed as best I can and we'll be in good shape.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

FB68 said:


> Thanks for the good input. I have gone out and looked as some of the suggested sites. Sounds like even though I plan to only do "easy" driving when I am done, adding in some metal is a good idea. I have good access to a shop that can bend the plates and we have a welder here in my shop. I'll get it boxed as best I can and we'll be in good shape.


Probably the most cost effective route, since you have the availablity of all the necessary pieces/tools. If you plan to replace the fuel/brake lines, be sure to order them for a convert, since they are formed to go on the outside of the reinforcement plates instead of inside the frame rail.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Does the frame have the correct VIN# stamped into it?


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i just seperated the body from the frame of my 67 lemans. i am also going to box out the frame for the extra strenth and just because it will cool to do. not sure if im going to pulg up all the unessisary hole, depends if i get giddy with the welder. prob just going to get a sheet of 1/8 inch steel and cut it myself. hopefully be done with it in about a week or two. have picks up when done.


----------



## FB68 (Aug 1, 2010)

Nah, unfortunately not. Good news is that the frame is in real good shape - likely why they swapped it out.
Thanks.


----------



## FB68 (Aug 1, 2010)

Right, thank you. I see in the parts magazines that the lines are offered in both, so yes, good to get the convert version.
I also wonder about the automatic transmission cross member?? I would like the stronger convert version in that as well, but worry that the mounting is different between open frame and box frame.
Being that I have an open frame to start, and only plan to add in sections to beef it up, do I need to buy the cross member for an open frame?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

with the frame boxed you will need the convertible crossmember because it is shorter. the open frame crossmember goes inside the frame and has to be turned sideways a little and slid in. you wont be able to do that with the boxed frame. the boxed frame has brackets welded to it for a shorter crossmember to sit on. also i dont know if you have actually seen a factory boxed frame but it is shaped more like a triangle than a square. if you weld in a squared box it will be plenty strong but prebent lines probably wont work. you will be better of to custom bend some of your own.


----------



## SPDMETL (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey Guys...reading old threads to figure out what to do with 69 Judge frame-found a convertible frame on fleabay for $1,500 (easiest).I'm wondering if anybody has seen reproduction frame pieces to add to the existing one and make it triangular/stock looking ?


----------



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

I haven't boxed a frame in years only because it's been years since I've taken a car far enough down to do it properly, but growing up when ever we were restoring a vehicle or building a race car, we would take the extra time to do it. It's well worth it in the end. A suggestion though, we would always take a whole saw and cut about 2 1/2 inch wholes along the piece we were filling in about every 3 inches. It takes a little weight out (maybe about 15 lbs or so) but even better it gives you a way to run lines and wires inside the frame and out of sight. Works especially great if your gunna run an airbag suspension. It doesn't decrease the strength either as long as the space between the wholes is no smaller then the wholes themselves (and I thought I was waisting my money on college physics). So if the wholes are 2 1/2 inches then you need at least 2 1/2 inches of material between the wholes.


----------

